# Not really racist stereotyping



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

A coloured guy and Murphy go into a pastry shop.

The black guy whisks three cookies into his pocket with
lightning speed. The baker doesn't even notice.

The black guy says to Murphy, "You see how clever we are?
You Paddies can never beat that!”

Murphy says to the black guy, “Watch dis, any Paddy is smarter
din you, and I’ll prove it to ya.”

He says to the baker, “Gimme a cookie, I’ll show ya a magic
trick!” The baker gives him the cookie, which he promptly eats.

Then he says to the baker, “Gimme anudder cookie for me
magic trick.” The baker is getting suspicious, but he gives it to
him. He eats this one too.

Then he says again, “Gimme one more cookie…” The baker is
getting angry now, but gives him one anyway. He eats this one
too.

Now the baker is really mad, and he yells,
“OK. And now where is your famous magic trick?”

Murphy says,“ Now look in the black guy’s pocket!”


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now- I quite liked that (Quite)

But wouldn't it have been just as likeable if they had been "two- guys, one called Fred and one called Jack" ??

Just saying :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Telbell said:


> Now- I quite liked that (Quite)
> 
> But wouldn't it have been just as likeable if they had been "two- guys, one called Fred and one called Jack" ??
> 
> Just saying :lol: :lol:


NO

because PERCEIVED racial stereotyping is what makes the joke

Not the actual races

It made me laugh and I have mixed blood in my family and proud of it too


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"NO 

because PERCEIVED racial stereotyping is what makes the joke "

Only if you needed the "perceived racial stereotyping" to make you laugh- which obviously you did.

Just that I felt it was a decent joke without reference to race/nationality-that's all


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Just that I felt it was a decent joke without reference to race/nationality-that's all


I've heard it before just as you say and it was just as funny. :roll:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

No comment

I am a changed man, have a Werthers lets all be nice


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


I would have laughed at a retelling of the joke without the overtones ... black = thief, Irish = stupid but I would still have been left wondering what nationality or race the baker was.

Obviously not Jewish.



Mike


P.S. before any of you you have a go at me this is a TONGUE IN CHEEK post 

....and anyway as I am Jewish it is ok for me to make jokes about Jews.







P.P.S ...that last bit was a lie, just posted to confuse the issue :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> I would have laughed at a retelling of the joke without the overtones ... black = thief, Irish = stupid but I would still have been left wondering what nationality or race the baker was.
> 
> ...


Shame on you as a JEW I take offense at that

No I am not a Jew either :lol:

I just wanted to confuse it as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The original joke made me laugh, the comments since have been even better.....

and no I am not racist, black Irish, Jewish, German, Portugese, Australian, Italian, Spanish, Turkish, Greek, Ethiopian, Austrian, South African, North African, East African, West African, Hun garian, (although it is nearly supper time), Serbian, Croatian, formerly Yugoslavian, Scottish, Welsh or even from the Isle of Wight.......

Confused? Great that just adds to the level of sense in this thread......

I am sure the top says; [JOKE]

but perhaps I am blind........ and I do admit that I do not like Werthers Orginals.....

Dave :roll: :roll: :roll:

PS Other not nationalities are available on request......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Most of the best Irish jokes come from the Irish - remember Dave Allen?

... and Jewish jokes from the Jews - at least the clever jokes.

Are they stereotyping?

Of course they are.

If they are allowed to stereotype, why should non-Irish and non-Jews not be allowed to do the same?

There is a danger of 'PC Racism' if you understand what I mean.

Geoff


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Penquin if you don"t like Werthers (shame on you :lol: )

Try a fresh lemon ,

You should see what they are doing for Sandra, judging by her comments on the Lemon Thread


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I love fresh lemon - as I also commented on that thread......

not keen on sweet things and lemons have always freshened me up - in France, as you are probably well aware, you can in summer get "citron presse" - a fresh lemon squeezed and pulped into sparkling mineral water, some people take it with sugar (wimps), I like it straight -great when the weather's hot.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Now- I quite liked that (Quite)
> ...


-------------------------------------------
But isn't it the joke that makes for the perceived sterotyping? If not from where does it come? A circular spiral of logic that will continue if not broken.
I know no great harm is done with the one joke or retelling of it. Indeed much enjoyment might be taken. But is it a good thing that stereo types of the stupid Irish man and dishonest black man be perpetuated and passed down through generations?
Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally I think it's quite fun Dick.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I do as well Alan. I also really enjoy smoking and sugar but believe that they not good for me or an example to others

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What I meant is that being Irish I find it amusing when, from time to time, I meet someone who allows their conditioning about the Irish show through. It's been useful a few times in business, Alan.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ive seen some racist jokes in my time, that was borderline in todays way of thinking. I wouldn't have bothered posting It personally as it being unfunny regardless.

Any joke that depends on one guy being black and the other being something else - like white/irish/jew is going to be racist. It still might be funny but it will still be racist and then we cannot laugh!

So womble off you racists...


----------

